
EU's Most Widely Use Language, English, Endangered by Brexit - cpeterso
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/06/28/world/europe/ap-eu-britain-eu-what-about-english.html
======
gpvos
Will not happen. Many EU parlamentarians speak English more often than their
own language on the floor. English is essential for the EU to function; German
or French could not fill that role.

It could be easily solved by having one of the "spare" countries that only
have languages that are also an official language in another country choose
English. Candidates would be Belgium, Luxembourg, Austria, and several others.

~~~
dalke
The proposed solution mentioned is easier - let a country select two
languages.

